# Member's Gals



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hey guys!

lets have a look at all ur birds then!!! if ur a gal lets see ur fella!

i'll start of with mine:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

and another:

it was a trip to london, the building behind her is the london aquarium


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

She's a hottie


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I concurr.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks guys!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You picked a great one bro!!! She's def a cuttie


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

How long have you two been together?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my girlfriend 







(she's irish she has a abig but







)


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"my girlfriend 
(she's irish she has a abig but)"

LOL, bet you get all kinds of lovin....nice guy


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

for what occassion did you go to london?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> my girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

we went to london for our 6th month anniversary, we went to see lion king the musical (fukin awesome!)
we have been going out 9 months on monday! she rules lover her to pieces.

where r all your gals?

stuarty


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

we went to london for our 6th month anniversary, we went to see lion king the musical (fukin awesome!)
we have been going out 9 months on monday! she rules lover her to pieces.

where r all your gals?

stuart


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> we went to london for our 6th month anniversary, we went to see lion king the musical (fukin awesome!)
> we have been going out 9 months on monday! she rules lover her to pieces.
> 
> where r all your gals?
> ...


 Six months of marage right !?!?!?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I just hook up with girls.....if I go out with one and she cheats on me I'm gonna have to kick the guy's ass.....and I dont really care if she cheats on me...

Nice girl spiderman!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I just hook up with girls.....if I go out with one and she cheats on me I'm gonna have to kick the guy's ass.....and I dont really care if she cheats on me...
> 
> Nice girl spiderman!


 Clown..
Why would you kick his ass...its not his fault ..he is just being the guy..
You should beat the girls ass...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I don't hit girls....and besides girlfriends I gotta constantly keep myself up to her standards orget it.....I've tried before and its annoying


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > I just hook up with girls.....if I go out with one and she cheats on me I'm gonna have to kick the guy's ass.....and I dont really care if she cheats on me...
> ...


 True that man... I can relate Clown, but remember.. it takes 2 to tango. He might not even know you exisit, and be a surprised for him to see a fist going across his face one day.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> MR HARLEY Posted on Nov 28 2003, 02:51 PM
> QUOTE (crazyklown89 @ Nov 28 2003, 03:47 PM)
> I just hook up with girls.....if I go out with one and she cheats on me I'm gonna have to kick the guy's ass.....and I dont really care if she cheats on me...
> 
> ...


This is why puppy love doesn't always last.

Now it's a different story if you are married with house, children, property, etc. Even then, fisticuffs is not the way to go...that's why you hire liars...I mean lawyers.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I don't hit girls....and besides girlfriends I gotta constantly keep myself up to her standards orget it.....I've tried before and its annoying


 that's cool..but it aint the guys fault its the stupid girls fault..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

No I know but in high school, things spread quick......besides I don't want to fight the guy especially if he didn't know I was going out with her....but like I said it's high school and things spread fast so when everyone fins out I was cheated on if I don't do something I'm jst gonna be called a p*ssy

Nope I'll wait until college for an actual girlfriend or perhaps if I meet a girl I know isnt gonna cheat on me


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

heres my girl


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> No I know but in high school, things spread quick......besides I don't want to fight the guy especially if he didn't know I was going out with her....but like I said it's high school and things spread fast so when everyone fins out I was cheated on if I don't do something I'm jst gonna be called a p*ssy
> 
> Nope I'll wait until college for an actual girlfriend or perhaps if I meet a girl I know isnt gonna cheat on me


 Damm that highschool stuff is way overated....
All that sh*t aint gonna mean nothing when you get out...and you will look back and laugh about how stupid people were
I understand you dont want to look like a p---y
High school gossip sucks and it can get you or anyone in trouble fast..
What everybody needs to learn is that if everybody just shut the f*ck up there wouldnt be any beef...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol I nominate plonker_from_mars for the "Biggest Douche in the Universe" award

DAMNIT.........I couldnt help that one.....OKAAAAYYY STARTING NOW!!! I won't make fun of PLonker



> that's why you hire liars...I mean lawyers.


Lol and I was aspiring to be a lawyer myself

MR Harley.....I agree with you, bro. It is overrated and you say that to yourself but it's hard not to listen to it....like DARE when you listen to the cop and everything its so easy to agree with him and feel that way....but in actuality it's hard to actually say no when youre there.....I know and I can relate but after that first time I was like f*ck it and never tried anything

whatever......I'm not getting a girlfriend for now, end of story.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> crazyklown89 Posted on Nov 28 2003, 03:00 PM
> No I know but in high school, things spread quick......besides I don't want to fight the guy especially if he didn't know I was going out with her....but like I said it's high school and things spread fast so when everyone fins out I was cheated on if I don't do something I'm jst gonna be called a p*ssy


What's wrong with being called a "p*ssy"?

You are what you eat


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

LOL, good one man. girl are to much hard work man, u gotta write poems and sh*t and all that sh*t, and if u stop doing that sh*t then there all like, u dont do them fings no more, u seeing sum1 else?,dont u love me no more?!. oh ffs shut up, there to much hard work, lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> What's wrong with being called a "p*ssy"?
> 
> You are what you eat


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

I love this guy! hes awesome!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> LOL, good one man. girl are to much hard work man, u gotta write poems and sh*t and all that sh*t, and if u stop doing that sh*t then there all like, u dont do them fings no more, u seeing sum1 else?,dont u love me no more?!. oh ffs shut up, there to much hard work, lol


uhhh thats tv drama


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol are my relationships tv dramas then?!, ah sh*t, lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

well if you are forced to write poems.........she sounds like a dominatrix

and if youre eating from a borl while shes kicking you with high heels then I'm even more right


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > my girlfriend
> ...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nice!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

my neighbour is irish, looks like my neighbour, is she my neighbour?!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> crazyklown89 Posted on Nov 28 2003, 06:25 PM
> nice!










thanks



> plonker_from_mars Posted on Nov 28 2003, 06:26 PM
> my neighbour is irish, looks like my neighbour, is she my neighbour?!


you dont live in ny


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Very pretty gal, Death in #'s


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

death are you in southern ny??


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I dont think I would be allowed to post the only pics I have of my girl


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> I dont think I would be allowed to post the only pics I have of my girl


 Your telling me.. I used to but now shes a member. Dont wanna get BUSTED!!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

QUOTE (mr_meanor @ Nov 28 2003, 03:53 PM) 
I dont think I would be allowed to post the only pics I have of my girl

E-MAIL THEM!!! [email protected]


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

heres mine


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

whoa man... she fine!!!!!, which 3 of them looneys is u?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

im not in that pic...those are her friends that she brought to homecoming.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

oh right,,, damn.... she fine though man!!!!, well done in getting her!lol keep onto her man!!!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

She always bothers me when im DJ'ing... lol j/k


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> She always bothers me when im DJ'ing... lol j/k


 LMFAO


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damn Jeff........shes fuckin nice!!!

lmao fluid


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> damn Jeff........shes fuckin nice!!!
> 
> lmao fluid


 Watch it Jeff he wants to screw yer GF lol


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

..so do i man!!!!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

fluidnyc, that reminds me of Police Academy


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> She always bothers me when im DJ'ing... lol j/k


 ROFL! i got any facial shots..........erm i mean shots of the face instead of it hiding there lol lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

markosaur I was just talking about stuff like that in a different thread......I know you was joking but try not sayin crap like that


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> She always bothers me when im DJ'ing... lol j/k










lolnothing like a thong shot she looks nice screw her face what i see is enough the toffee would show her a thing or 2


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> E-MAIL THEM!!! [email protected]


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol trust u to show her a thing or to


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

6months and i trip to london? You spoil her!!!!!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I know you was joking but try not sayin crap like that


 crap liek what


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> plonker_from_mars said:
> 
> 
> > E-MAIL THEM!!! [email protected]


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

all i kno is ive been thru the whole gf in hs and i loved sum girl but she messed wit me so bad so i trust NO1 anymore which kinda sucks but wat can i do?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

i also trust NO1, it doesnt suck that much, more time and money for computers and piranhas


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

here is me and kev in june 2003 so I am postin for both of us


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

My Baby


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

My ex we just broke up but still friends(w/ benefits)


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

We'll see if this works, heh...my ex...as cool as she is beautiful...kind of a goofy pic, lol. Makes me miss her.










Another










I'm looking for pics on my computer of other girls I've dated...Oh, here's one. Wierd girl, that one. Have some uhm, interesting pics, but that would be in poor taste...


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> i also trust NO1, it doesnt suck that much, more time and money for computers and piranhas


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

the above is just a joke, but a funny one I thought


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

lol


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

u got some nice gals there, death in #'s urs is a hottie


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> plonker_from_mars said:
> 
> 
> > i also trust NO1, it doesnt suck that much, more time and money for computers and piranhas
> ...


 lol im afraid rhomzilla allready did that in a nother topic,lol


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

here's al's
PhRySkO415 (10:20:24 PM): uh oh.. gf pulled up the driveway..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hahaha.......wait is that really Mike?? I thought he had glasses...

did anyone see b-rad/i_shroom_i's take on Mikes pic

Even though B-Rad was







that pic was funny as hell


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> hahaha.......wait is that really Mike?? I thought he had glasses...
> 
> did anyone see b-rad/i_shroom_i's take on Mikes pic
> 
> ...


Thats really Mike









Yes I saw the pic....and it wasnt funny


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hahahahahaaha!!!!!!

that makes the pic even funnier! though B-Rad was a bitch


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> hahahahahaaha!!!!!!
> 
> that makes the pic even funnier! though B-Rad was a bitch


 He posted that pic a long time ago back when we were #1 on AquaRank a couple of months back.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

No he didn't B-Rad edited it

I'm not talking about the pic itself but what B-RAd edited it to say


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Damn Mike looks A LOT like a guy i when to high school with.......ever lived in maine?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have no girls to show









i have to pactically wack them off with a stick


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

did u see that pic of B-rad i modified!LOL


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

Honda's chick looks good.....I mean.....nice pickup honda....i mean...sh*t i dont kno what i mean....


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

this is a pick of my wife a friend and a old perve coppin a feel shes the one on the left.









and heres a nother with me and my buds at a wedding thes picks are about 2 years old ill get a updated pic soon


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hays has a hottie!
good one man!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Very Nice Girl,
you are married for 6 months?

Im planing a trip to Europe with my wife of Ten Years, This Summer


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> My Baby


 you lucky man!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

hays98, I thought you were the lucky guy in the middle...nice pics :nod:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

here a pic of my g/f all in rubber

only kidding well sort of

the smaller one is my daughter so no remarks


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

she an all action girl.

now on a quad


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

and finally doing another of out favourite passtimes kneeboarding.
dixon


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Your Girl Friend? and you have a Daughter? uh....oh


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

You have a nice family, Dixon.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Very Nice Girl,
> you are married for 6 months?
> 
> Im planing a trip to Europe with my wife of Ten Years, This Summer


 ive been married for almost 3 years and love it :nod: 
my wife and i are planing to go on a trip in a few years when are little one grows up a little. Europe would rock have fun


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think I would be allowed to post the only pics I have of my girl
> ...


OK.. she said it was OK to post it. And I better not hear any derogative comments.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres another..


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Too late...I'll keep it private though.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

kool,do u have like a 54x106 pixel camera Al?! lol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nice Al!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I had to clean it up. It's the best pic I have of her.

*_edit_*
No porn, dude....








And don't say you didn't know it!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> I had to clean it up. It's the best pic I have of her.
> 
> *_edit_*
> No porn, dude....
> ...


 why do I feel I missed something here?!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > I had to clean it up. It's the best pic I have of her.
> ...


 Because you did: but unless you're gay, it's not your cup of tea, so don't worry about having missed it...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > jerry_plakyda said:
> ...


 ahh...I seem to get the hint about the pic, glad I missed it now!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

this was this week's catch from the clubz.....I think her name was kathy.....damn this girl can talk for hours i think she was still talkin when i woke up


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> I had to clean it up. It's the best pic I have of her.
> 
> *_edit_*
> No porn, dude....
> ...


 My deepest apologies. I clicked the unedited version. It will never happen again. I tried loading the cleaned up version but it won't let me.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> this was this week's catch from the clubz.....I think her name was kathy.....


 Doode your pic doesnt count. Check the headding.."Member's gal". Now if you want to post club catch of the week.. I can def post a bunch but might get in trouble if my gf sees me posting it


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

LOL me too Rhom.....i thought it said gals.....she me one nite gal


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

my girl kim....

she'll do anything for me


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Kim again...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Since this seems like a legitimate thread I'll post too. This is me and my fiance'

**EDIT** fine I guess the pic was for adults


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ew no smooch pictures..

:laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> No he didn't B-Rad edited it
> 
> I'm not talking about the pic itself but what B-RAd edited it to say


 he edited it and put You're Gay above my head. Yeah, wow, the comical genius is truly awesome.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Black-Phoenix said:


> Damn Mike looks A LOT like a guy i when to high school with.......ever lived in maine?


 negative.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

damn traumatic your girl must trust you to put her hand in the tank like that


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> ew no smooch pictures..


 Yes please!!!







No Romantic or Stud Buscuit pics also


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

RhomZilla said:


> No Stud Buscuit pics also


 damn, I was just about to post up a new pic.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

traumatic said:


> my girl kim....
> 
> she'll do anything for me


 LOL traumatic - now thats a girl you marry hehehehehe.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

traumatic said:


> my girl kim....
> 
> she'll do anything for me










great pic


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Pic's screwed up nevermind


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Heres me and my girl at the prom last year.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Yea.... my girl is great. She wasnt' too enthused about putting her hand in the tank, but I reassured her it'd be ok. lol. 
BTW she's giving me a baby boy in may.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

traumatic said:


> BTW she's giving me a baby boy in may.


 Congratulations Traumatic..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

traumatic said:


> Yea.... my girl is great. She wasnt' too enthused about putting her hand in the tank, but I reassured her it'd be ok. lol.
> BTW she's giving me a baby boy in may.


 There able to determine its a boy this early on?! Wow. The times are a changin! Congrats man







Have you thought of any names?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > Yea.... my girl is great. She wasnt' too enthused about putting her hand in the tank, but I reassured her it'd be ok. lol.
> ...


 Thanks guys/gals

I went to the first ultrasound yesterday and they showed me his penis. Shes' 15 1/2 weeks along now.


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

My wife and my tank!!!


----------

